# Blood Angels project



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

Well since i have a log already for my chaos army I thought I should make one for my blood angels. Not much has been done with this army yet aside of building kits but only a few have managed to get paint applied and a gloss coat. I will post a few work in progress units and eventually update this as i make progress.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I really like your bases, how do you do the green sludge? Nice log as well, I intend to keep an eye on this one!


----------



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for taking interest, the green ooze is made with several thin layers of Vallejo still water effects with various stages of green paints and inks between layers. I start with a base coat of scorched brown then apply the first layer of effects once this is dry i paint a thinned down dark angels green then apply the effects. The process continues with snot green a green ink and the final green paint i end up using is snot green. Just before i add the last layer i apply a thinned down green ink. I can take progress shots of the ooze for the next update.


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

wow. great figs so far. lets see some more.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Great to see another Blood Angel, your models look great. What company are you going to do?


----------



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

I am going with the 4th company. I did a test model for my honor guard and veteran assault squad but need to work on there base before i post pics.


----------



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

Well i thought today i will do something different and take progress shots as i paint a veteran assault marine and work on the ooze base. Here is one picture of a in progress honor guard marine that will be the flag barer, still need work touch ups and the eyes painted but at least its getting completed then being left in a box. I will be adding the pictures as i progress today, longer process then i anticipated. 









Honor Guard

When i first was deciding on how to paint my blood angels i tried several methods and paints until i reached my final paint scheme, i wanted my blood angels to be a bit darker then the usual paint scheme with a few alterations of having bone pads instead of red. 









The colors i use are from Vallejo and Reaper listed in order from left to right is; hull red, red ink, burnt cadmium red, carnage red, dark red, and blood red. 









This image is pretty self explanatory just a white primed miniature.









First coat of hull red is applied.









Wash the entire model with red ink.









Paint burnt cadmium red leaving all the recesses alone. 









Paint Carnage Red.









Paint dark red.









Final color blood red.

I decided to show the base as i progress also in between waiting for the paint to dry. The bases are simple and is just a matter of layering the water effects and various painting stages.









Self explanatory primed base.









Painted the base with scorched brown.









In this i already applied a thin layer of Vallejo still water. Once that dried i painted it with dark angels green.









Applied another thin layer of water effects and painted it a mix of dark angels green and snot green. Once that dried gave it a green wash. Applied another thin layer of water effects and painted it snot green. 









The process continues adding layers of water effects.










I will add the rest of the process as i progress.


----------



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

Well i been working on two banners for the army the black needs some more work but its getting there. The smaller banner is taking longer due to size but its almost up to par with the bigger version. I still got more work to due until i am happy with them plus i got to figure out what to write on the scroll.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

are water effects easy to use.. i have never touched them but i am curious?
do you just paint it on like a normal brush?


----------



## jetstreamnz (Jun 9, 2009)

Really cool work so far, and the water (slime) effects are really neat.


----------



## Sir Spamalot (Jun 8, 2009)

I'll be keeping my eye on this. Looking very good.


----------



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

Azwraith said:


> are water effects easy to use.. i have never touched them but i am curious?
> do you just paint it on like a normal brush?


Yes it is very easy to use you can just pour it straight from the bottle and let it set. I use a brush to spread it on thinly in the area i want it instead of pouring it and letting it level itself. 



jetstreamnz said:


> Really cool work so far, and the water (slime) effects are really neat.


Thanks, its nice to see an idea come out so well. The slime effects is a partial integration to match the game board i have been working on. 



Sir Spamalot said:


> I'll be keeping my eye on this. Looking very good.


Thanks, nice to see you here.


----------



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

Time to raise this project from the grave, just a small update. Still have a long way to go until I will finally have a playable blood angel army. Nothing big here but a finished brother corbulo, terminator from previous post, and the banner i messed up. 




































I am planning on having complete terminator squad painted by next week, and then i will start on lord dante.


----------

